# Unlimited oil changes



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Medow way Nissan in Pit medows BC is offering unlimited oil changes for $200.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Unlimited ... for one year? As long as you own that one vehicle?


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

yeah, for how long? any mileage limitation?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Boy I wish I lived in Vancouver! (Though I'm visiting it now.  Was at the Whistler area. VERY NICE!!!) There's no such thing as unlimited oil change in the Philippines... even for just a year.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i think all the nissan dealerships in bc are doin that 

i got he unlimited oil and car wash lol


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> Unlimited ... for one year? As long as you own that one vehicle?


For as long as you own the vehicle. I just had them throw it in when I did the deal.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Is there a minimum amount of time or miles between changes ... or could you go once a week? 

I'd mark the oil filter ... scratch my initials into it with a nail just before I went for a chnage to be _sure_ they change the filter along with the oil.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

That is a good deal..... does it include labors? How about synthetic? Let's say add $100 and make that unlimited synthetic oil change!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

patrick39 said:


> That is a good deal..... does it include labors? How about synthetic? Let's say add $100 and make that unlimited synthetic oil change!


The deal reffers to normal oil change intervals, it includes labor and says nothing about synthetic oil. Some Dodge dealerships do it too. My friend bought unlimited oil changes from dodge. He owns an 04 Ram 3500 diesel. After 4 oil changes it paid for itself.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I can see how this appeals to people who can't (for a number of reasons) work on their own cars, but I'd rather change my own oil.

I know I won't strip the plug and I can use any oil I want without fear of getting charged for a premium/synthetic oil ... but getting the bulk junk anyway.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I actually got this 1 year free oil changes (as per the grad program) from my dealership in London. Problem was, it was regular oil only. Being someone who uses only Synthetic in their cars, I figured I just get the Synthetic, and pay the difference.

Wrong.

The offer is only (repeat only) good on regular oil changes. They won't even let you pay the difference. Its the only beef I've had with my dealership, and I gave them a pretty hard time on the phone about it, but they wouldn't budge. So, I say to 'ell with that, and did it myself, just like I did with my last ride.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I was able to turn the four free oil changes (grad) into two free synthetic changes at Plaza Nissan in Hamilton.


----------

